# tetex po polsku, jak?

## KaszeL

Witam serdecznie.

Mam pytanko, na ktore jak do tej pory nie udalo mi sie znalesc odpowiedzi. Jak skonfigurowac tex'a aby program generowal

wlasne przypisy w jezyku polskim. Moja preambula na razie wyglada tak:

\documentclass[a4paper,10pt]{article}

\usepackage[utf8]{inputenc}

\usepackage[T1]{fontenc}

\usepackage{hyperref}

Co w zasadzie pozwala mi pisac po polsku, jednak przypisy programu nadal generowane sa w jezyku angielskim (data, spis tresci etc.)

----------

## YANOUSHek

Musisz uzbroić się w pakiet pdfplatex, który zawiera wszystkie polskie normy i wyrażenia. 

```
\documentclass[a4paper,twoside]{article}

\usepackage[MeX]{polski}

\usepackage[latin2]{inputenc}
```

Ja mam takie rzeczy w preambule odnośnie języka polskiego. Czasami także przydaje się 

```
\usepackage{indentfirst}
```

przez co troszeczkę inaczej robione są wcięcia w dokumencie.

Jedyne czego mi się nie udało zrobić, to poprawnie sformatować listu - mam adresu nie po tych stronach.

----------

## KaszeL

Dzieki za sugestie, zeczywscie tekst wyglada nieco lepiej. Co do mojego wczesniejszego pytania, to wystarczy do preambuly dodac

\usepackage[polish]{babel}

Co w zasadzie rozwiazuje problem a skoro jeden problem zostal roziwazany, to mam nastepne pytanko  :Smile:  Jak zdefiniowac wlasne naglowki

i stopki stron?

----------

## YANOUSHek

Pakiet babel powstał bardzo dawno temu i niestety jeśli chodzi o język polski nie zawiera poprawnych reguł przenoszenia wyrazów (albo w ogóle nie przenosi, albo źle dzieli na sylaby).

<nieaktualne>

O jakie nagłówki Ci chodzi? <-- Przepraszam niedoczytałem

</nieaktualne>

Co do nagłówków i stopek, mam coś takiego:

```
\usepackage{fancyhdr}

\pagestyle{fancy}

\lhead{}

\chead{}

\rhead{\bfseries Sprawozdanie 1} 

\lfoot{Janusz Bossy}

\cfoot{}

\rfoot{\thepage}

\renewcommand{\headrulewidth}{0.4pt}

\renewcommand{\footrulewidth}{0.4pt}

\setlength{\textwidth}{18cm}

\setlength{\textheight}{24cm}

\setlength{\headwidth}{\textwidth}

\setlength{\voffset}{-0.5in}

\setlength{\hoffset}{-0.8in}

\setlength{\evensidemargin}{10pt}
```

Umieszcza się to w preambule i wszyskim można samemu sterować.

----------

## sir KAT

 *YANOUSHek wrote:*   

> Pakiet babel powstał bardzo dawno temu i niestety jeśli chodzi o język polski nie zawiera poprawnych reguł przenoszenia wyrazów (albo w ogóle nie przenosi, albo źle dzieli na sylaby).
> 
> 

 

Dziwne rzeczy opowiadasz, piszę w LaTeXu z babelem dużo i od dawna i nie zauważyłem, żeby cokolwiek źle dzielił, może nie masz odkomentowanej liniii 

```
polish  plhyph.tex
```

 w language.dat?

----------

## KaszeL

Prawde mowiac ja rowniez nie zaobserwowalem, zeby wystepowaly problemy z dzieleniem wyrazow. Moze to kwestia wersji tetex'a? Ja uzywam 3.0-r3

----------

## argasek

W moi przypadku wystarczyło (używam Kile):

- odblokować platex (via texconfig)

- zastąpić odwołania z latex na platex

- dodać do opcji wywołujących komendę --translate-file=il2-pl

- dodać \usepackage{polski} (i tylko to!)

Działa bombowo, w każdym razie, w ISO-8859-2. UTF-8 nie testowałem.

----------

## n3rd

LaTeX po polsku - mini HOWTO  :Wink: 

Na początku upewniamy się, że mamy zainstalowanego pakiety tetex i texinfo. Ok? To lecimy dalej   :Wink: 

Konfigurację teTeXa przeprowadzimy za pomocą narzędzia texconfig. Na początek:

```
# texconfig hyphen latex
```

Co otworzy nam do edycji plik konfiguracyjny, w którym usuwamy znak komentarza (%!) sprzed wiersza:

```
%! polish plhyph.tex
```

I zapisujemy. Teraz pewnie zamigocze nam trochę na ekranie i jak skończy robimy:

```
# texconfig formats
```

i usuwamy znak komentarza (#!) sprzed wiersza:

```
#! platex tex language.dat platex.ini
```

Zapisujemy.

Teraz ustawimy sobie naszą drukarkę. Wydajemy polecenie:

```
# texconfig mode
```

co wyświetli nam listę wspieranych drukarek. Wybieramy model drukarki najbliższy tej jaką posiadamy:

```
# texconfig mode nasza_drukarka
```

Teraz ustawiamy pozostałe opcje wydruku:

```
# texconfig xdvi a4

# texconfig dvips printcmd lpr
```

I na koniec uaktualniamy wewnętrzną bazę danych systemu TeX:

```
# texconfig rehash
```

Teraz zrobimy mały test. Naszym ulubionym edytorem: 

```
vim test.tex
```

i wpisujemy:

```
\documentclass{article}

\usepackage[MeX]{polski}

\usepackage[latin2]{inputenc}

\begin{document}

Dziś jest \today \newline

ą ć ę ł ń ó ź ż ć ś Ą Ć Ę Ł Ń Ó Ś Ź Ż 

\end{document}
```

Następnie zapisujemy. I kompilujemy poleceniem:

```
# latex test.tex
```

Utworzy nam to kilka plików z których bardzo zainteresuje nas plik test.dvi

```
# xdvi test.dvi
```

I możemy zobaczyć jak tam się mają naszą ogonki (u mnie bardzo dobrze   :Very Happy:  ).

Na koniec możemy za pomocą poleceń dvips i dvipdf utworzyć pliki test.ps i test.pdf.

Mam nadzieję, że to howto będzie przydatne wielbicielom LaTeX'a  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

daniel cegielka

Jeszcze ważna uwaga TeX != LaTeX. Jeżeli podany powyżej przykład skompilujecie poleceniem tex, to dostaniecie błędy i nie uzyskacie polskich znaków.

Mały dodatek:

Sprawdzanie pisowni dla LaTeX w edytorze vim

Na początek instalujemy aspell'a:

```
emerge aspell aspell-pl
```

Pobieramy program vimspell.

http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=465

I umieszczamy w ~/.vim/plugin

Teraz musimy skonfigurować .vimrc. Wpisujemy tam coś takiego:

```
" Sprawdzanie pisowni

let spell_executable = "aspell"

let spell_language_list = "polish,english"

let spell_guess_language_ft = "tex,mail,html"

let spell_auto_type = "tex,mail,text,html,none"

let spell_insert_mode = 1

let spell_aspell_tex_args = "-t"

```

I już możemy sprawdzać pisownię w plikach tex za pomocą polecenia :SpellCheck

Problemy? Niestety są. Vimspell pozwala na sprawdzanie tekstu w locie - opcja ta nie działa mi w przypadku plików tex. Nie wiem dlaczego... w innych plikach nie ma z tym problemów... Jakby ktoś znał rozwiązanie.. to proszę pisać  :Wink:  (może wynika to z tego, że vim version = 6.0 grrr...).

Pozdrawiam

daniel

----------

## KaszeL

Dzieki za swietne mini HowTo!

Kozystajac z okazji, chcialbym jeszcze zadac jedno pytanko: Jak sprawic, aby dana strona zostala pominieta z numeracji? Chodzi mi dokladnie o pierwsze trzy strony mojego dokumentu, na ktorych znajduje sie wstep i spis tresci. Niestety mimi usilnych prob nie udalo mi sie znalesc tego w dokumentacji

----------

## sir KAT

 *KaszeL wrote:*   

> Dzieki za swietne mini HowTo!
> 
> Kozystajac z okazji, chcialbym jeszcze zadac jedno pytanko: Jak sprawic, aby dana strona zostala pominieta z numeracji? Chodzi mi dokladnie o pierwsze trzy strony mojego dokumentu, na ktorych znajduje sie wstep i spis tresci. Niestety mimi usilnych prob nie udalo mi sie znalesc tego w dokumentacji

 

```
\thispagestyle{empty}
```

----------

## 13Homer

Bardzo dobre mini HOWTO. Dzięki.

Ale mam kłopot: ja można użyć w TeXu kodowania CP-1250 (cp1250) zamiast ISO-8859-2 (latin2)? Piszę pod Linuksem raporty, które są generowane w Javie z użyciem TeXa i docelowo wszystko ma chodzić na Windowsach?

Mam takie coś:

```
\usepackage{polski}

\usepackage[cp1250]{inputenc}
```

 i brakuje znaków "śą" (s' a,). Pod Windowsami korzystałem z MiKTeXa, ale na Gentoo tego nie znalazłem.

----------

## KaszeL

Poza sama definicja, ze kozystasz z polskich znakow - musisz jeszcze sam dokument zapisac uzywajac tego kodowania. LaTeX nie zrobi za Ciebie konwersji kodowania znakow.

----------

## 13Homer

To to uściślę: wcześniej (kilka dni temu) zrezygnowałem "całkowicie" z Windowsów, teraz pracuję na Linuksie. Pliki z raportami (XML konwertowany jest do TeXa, a później do DVI/PS) były tworzone pod Widnowsami i tam wszystko działało wyśmienicie. Teraz uruchamiając to pod Linuksem brakuje kilku polskich znaków (typowych różnic dla ISO-Windows).

Jest to ewidentnie kwestia konfiguracji (być może systemu jako takiego, a nie tylko TeXa).

----------

## tuniek

Alternatywne Mini-Howto - LaTeX po polsku.

Podaję sposób zaprezentowany w: "Nie za krótkie wprowadzenie do systemu LaTeX"

W pliku: 

```
/usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/language.dat
```

odkomentować linijkę /usunąć znak procentu/: 

```

polish          plhyph.tex

```

Generujemy nowy format:

```

initex latex.ltx

```

w wyniku tego polecenia w katalogu bieżącym powinniśmy dostać plik:

```

latex.fmt

```

którym zastępujemy plik:

```

cp latex.fmt /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/latex.fmt

```

Przy takiej preambule u mnie wszystko działa /łącznie z przenoszeniem/ bez problemów:

```

\usepackage[latin2]{inputenc}

\usepackage[T1]{polski}

```

Oczywiście w takim wypadku pliki *.tex powinny być kodowane w latin2  /np. dla kodowania CP 1250 należy zmienić na cp1250 itp ... /.

----------

